# Outdoor area.



## Anyfoot (Mar 28, 2016)

Whilst we have been waiting for the indoor foliage to grow we have been working on the outdoor area for the past 4 days over Easter. 
Few before shots. You can see I live on a hill, so I'll have to tier it to give flat areas. 



Removed the old wall and path, also now got electric and running water up to the indoor area.



Rebuilt new wall with the old wall bricks. 



Today we built a new wall up the right hand side using some eco treated railway sleepers I had left over from another job I was doing. 
These are all tied together with banding strap then cemented in. 






Next I have to build steps up to the indoor area, then level all that rubble out and fill in with top soil. Then I need a fence as a barrier on the new brick wall. 

I suppose to keep peace and will do the rest of the garden this summer too.  Our garden is like a builders yard at the moment.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2016)

The builders in the UK sure do use a lot of bricks.

The wall and fence look very professional. I'm anxious to see the finished product.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks great. I would not tier the hillside though. Hills are great for tortoises. Flat tiers with drop off, not so much. I try to incorporate hills into my enclosures when I can.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> Looks great. I would not tier the hillside though. Hills are great for tortoises. Flat tiers with drop off, not so much. I try to incorporate hills into my enclosures when I can.


 I'll incorporate the hills then, that makes life a lot easier for us. 
Huh, Dawn was right again, we had this discussion today, and she said what you said.


----------



## Careym13 (Mar 28, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> I'll incorporate the hills then, that makes life a lot easier for us.
> Huh, Dawn was right again, we had this discussion today, and she said what you said.



That Dawn is pretty smart, isn't she?


----------



## turdle yerdle (Mar 28, 2016)

_ wish I had that much space_


----------



## omarnegron (Mar 28, 2016)

Wow! I really like it. I can't wait to see this enclosure finished. Congratulations!


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 28, 2016)

WOW! ! ! !

I also wish I have that much space like yours. Can wait to see when you finished. Keep on posting~~~~~Please! !


----------



## David Schmidt (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## hingeback (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice, Is the slab lip what you mentioned previously? Looks very cool! Do you weather proof the wood? If not, how long does it last until you have to change it?


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 29, 2016)

hingeback said:


> Nice, Is the slab lip what you mentioned previously? Looks very cool! Do you weather proof the wood? If not, how long does it last until you have to change it?


 No, there will be a fence level with those slabs on the wall. 
The wood(railway sleepers) are already eco treated when bought, where ever I've cut the wood I've sealed it with an eco friendly stain. Should last years, I did something similar to this on our front garden to level it up, after 3 years everything is still as new. Im expecting at least 10yrs before any signs of rot. 
You can buy used sleepers that will last forever, but they have been coated in some nasty toxic stuff.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 29, 2016)

Nice job.
I too have had an issue with hills in the fact that I had to MAKE some..For summer rain drainage.


----------



## NDevon (Mar 29, 2016)

Looking really good! You have very lucky tortoises. Will they have access in and out of their 'home' or will you need to put them in and out depending on the weather? I wondered if that was what the two small windows down low were for, if not what are they?

What other plans do you have for the landscaping? Pool/water features? What do you plan on planting?


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 29, 2016)

Those 2 small windows are for torts to come in and out at will. I had to modify the those windows so I can take out the window part completely, from the inside. I'll have to show you what I did some other time. But basically when it's closed, it's sealed as good as a double glazed window, standard Windows won't open wide enough. These were only £45.
I need to put some vinyl curtains on the inside and outside, double layer to help keep the heat in, also I need to raise the outside level up to these windows. (Or get some parachutes ).I don't want the torts scraping the bottom of the window frame constantly, so will build removable ramp covers for that.

Outside foliage will be grasses, weeds and bushes for them to hide in, I've noticed that torts seem to get great pleasure in spending hours pushing there way through dense bushes. 
The small tree on the left is a mirabelle tree I found in an old orchard.. I have orders not to remove that other wierd tree in the middle. I also have 2 hibiscus, fig, buddleia, and cherry tree to go in there. I do have another plum tree, it's a Victoria plum tree, but decided not to put that in there, I was worried about the size of the pits. Mirabelle are very small plums, about 1"/25mm dia fruit(small pit). 
So when trees are mature, I should get fruit from may to October, cherries being the earliest to fruit over here unless I decide to stick some gooseberry bushes in, I have huge Apple tree in the other side of the garden that Fruits September to December, although I don't give them too much Apple, very acidic, fed once a month maybe. Apples are high in fibre too. 
Water feature, I'm keeping it simple for now, there is a small pond in there already,if you look carefully you can see it. I'm taking the wildlife out and putting it in a new pond. Then using this old pond for redfoots bath. I need to reduce the depth somehow. Not sure how yet. May just pile loads of pebbles in. 
If anyone has suggestions, speak up please.


----------



## hingeback (Mar 29, 2016)

If I am building an indoor enclosure I'll probably need to add a cooler and let the heat escape


----------



## Rue (Mar 29, 2016)

I think bigger rocks might be better to have in the bottom of the water pond...just because it will need to be cleaned out and I think (from experience) that scrubbing rocks periodically is easier than digging out pebbles and cleaning them...

Or...maybe you could concoct some sort of raised platform for it? Out of PVC pipes and mesh for example...that can be submerged (so it won't be visible when the water is topped up), but is easy to take out and clean...


----------



## NDevon (Mar 29, 2016)

I'd be really interested to see how you did the windows, sounds great and a good price.

For the pond, I turned an old pond into a safe water feature when kids were little, I put bricks in the bottom so there was a stable base to put a thick heavy wire panel on, still loads of water in there, and remember I was doing this so kids could walk on it. I then put some smaller holed mesh on top, then placed stones on top completely hiding the mesh and everything below.  Pump in water sticking up through stones, I could have the water high enough so there was a small pool upto a few inches deep, or no water at all showing and the pump just spraying it up and onto the rocks and it all trickled down underneath. Cleaning wasn't too much hard work, at first I had to take all the stones off but then I just cut a section out of the wire so I could move stones, remove small mesh panel and reach pump in a few seconds. I'm doing something on a much much smaller scale in the vivarium, just a false bottom really, nothing complicated but means I can alter the amount of water they have to bathe in as they grow.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 29, 2016)

Got steps done today, had to mix and match using cut offs as I was running out of railway sleepers. But job done.
Next is to fill up with soil and sculpture the landscape. 
Back to work tomorrow for a rest .


----------



## Rue (Mar 29, 2016)

Love it! Great progress too...


----------



## NDevon (Mar 29, 2016)

Shocking, I can't believe you put work and your livelihood before your tortoise enclosure. Get it finished!!

They are going to love it when it's done, how many are you considering taking from your friend or is it just for your existing herd?


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 29, 2016)

NDevon said:


> Shocking, I can't believe you put work and your livelihood before your tortoise enclosure. Get it finished!!
> 
> They are going to love it when it's done, how many are you considering taking from your friend or is it just for your existing herd?


 I'm assuming you looked at an old post of mine regarding the friend. She had 10reds. I took 3 off of her. 
So this is for my existing herd.


----------



## NDevon (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah I've been looking up various things today and found your Hingeback threads where you talked about them. So how many will live in there?


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 29, 2016)

NDevon said:


> Yeah I've been looking up various things today and found your Hingeback threads where you talked about them. So how many will live in there?


 I have 10 adults/sub adults. 3 are Brazilians though. So at some stage I need to split them up. Total area I have for reds is about 1300sq ft. (300sq ft indoors).


----------



## NDevon (Mar 29, 2016)

Lovely herd, I bet you can't wait to move them in now. When are you hoping to get them settled in?


----------



## surfergirl (Mar 31, 2016)

looks great! it is giving me tons of ideas for summer projects.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 10, 2016)

Not much difference on the eye, but I have kept working on it. I repositioned the pond elsewhere in the garden. 
I keep adding soil to fill it up. 
On the front of our house we have an old lawn that we are taking out, so I've cut this into sods and used it in the tort area. Lots more to do. I'm going to add some more grass sods. I've also decided to order some topsoil too. About 4 ton I think. I'm trying to end up with different terrains. Grass, soil and mulch. Heavily planted out with plenty of weeds. The grass sods already have plenty of weeds mixed in to the grass, so thats a bonus. 
Still not sure about the outdoor water source. Either simple water trays scattered around or a purpose built water feature. I'm leaning to keep it simple. 
Need to but some sort of barrier on left hand side of steps too. 

What are your views on stones, do I just put some random flat rocks in so they can walk over them keeping toe nails down. I was originally going to put some decent size rocks in, but they will just take space up and scratch the plastrons.


----------



## Rue (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm totally jealous. See? I'm green! 

I like the idea of flat rocks, or slate. Maybe have several 'slate' ( 3? ) stations scattered throughout?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2016)

I just love this! You're doing a great job.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 10, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I just love this! You're doing a great job.


Thanks Yvonne. I'm going to put a trellis up some of that old wall, this wall is in the shade quite a lot of the day. Any ideas what I can grow up this wall that can cope with shade (and idealy tort edible).


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2016)

Blackberry?? Fushia?


----------



## Pearly (Apr 10, 2016)

Craig it looks great!!! I can't wait for another sleepless night to get caught up on this thread. I just looked at the pics now... Awesome!!!! I wish I had your skills


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 10, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Blackberry?? Fushia?


Ah, I was just thinking blackberry. Grows like wildfire in our garden. Fuchsia is a good idea. I wasn't aware these are edible, and I get to pop the flowers open. . My mum used to go nuts at me for doing that.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Ah, I was just thinking blackberry. Grows like wildfire in our garden. Fuchsia is a good idea. I wasn't aware these are edible, and I get to pop the flowers open. . My mum used to go nuts at me for doing that.


I'd kill you or have you wear restraint mitts if you destroyed my fuchsia


----------



## NDevon (Apr 11, 2016)

Looking great, I can see loads of progress - I think when you are doing it things always seem slower and you don't really notice it evolving but each time we see a pic it looks better and better.

I would put flat stones around that they can bask on, won't take up the space. Maybe put some under cover, so some kind of hide over the top, they get options to be on stone out of the sun too then. 

I had a very strange dream about an outside tortoise enclosure the other night, it wasn't my garden, not sure where it was, but it had been done like a miniature town. There were roads, houses, buildings, a park, a pond and loads more and the tortoises were walking round the roads, working traffic lights, zebra crossings, it was great fun. I think you should do that!


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 17, 2016)

So this weekend I only got in the garden today, as yesterday we had a cold snap rain/sleet and snow falling(April showers). Today was in 70's. 
Done top half today, finished off grass sods in this area,put a ton of top soil in, planted, a hardy palm, hibiscus, dandelions, plantain, strawberries and some bitter cress. Also spread some red,white and crimson clove seeds, dandelion seeds and in patches alfalfa seeds. So I'm hoping over time this top end will get dense in foliage that they have to walk through to get to the more barren area. There's a plum tree up there too. The sun shines on this area virtually all day.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 17, 2016)

Almost forgot, Is Lemon Grass ok to use?


----------



## kathyth (Apr 17, 2016)

This is fantastic!! I love everything you're doing. What lucky Redfoots!!!


----------



## Pearly (Apr 17, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> So this weekend I only got in the garden today, as yesterday we had a cold snap rain/sleet and snow falling(April showers). Today was in 70's.
> Done top half today, finished off grass sods in this area,put a ton of top soil in, planted, a hardy palm, hibiscus, dandelions, plantain, strawberries and some bitter cress. Also spread some red,white and crimson clove seeds, dandelion seeds and in patches alfalfa seeds. So I'm hoping over time this top end will get dense in foliage that they have to walk through to get to the more barren area. There's a plum tree up there too. The sun shines on this area virtually all day.
> View attachment 170620
> View attachment 170621
> View attachment 170622


How wonderful!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2016)

NDevon said:


> Looking great, I can see loads of progress - I think when you are doing it things always seem slower and you don't really notice it evolving but each time we see a pic it looks better and better.
> 
> I would put flat stones around that they can bask on, won't take up the space. Maybe put some under cover, so some kind of hide over the top, they get options to be on stone out of the sun too then.
> 
> I had a very strange dream about an outside tortoise enclosure the other night, it wasn't my garden, not sure where it was, but it had been done like a miniature town. There were roads, houses, buildings, a park, a pond and loads more and the tortoises were walking round the roads, working traffic lights, zebra crossings, it was great fun. I think you should do that!



Happy Birthday to you!!!! @NDevon


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2016)

Gosh, that's shaping up nicely! Yup on the lemon grass.


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 23, 2016)

Today we finished off all the landscaping. Planted some more weeds, plum tree,cherry tree couple of redcurrent trees and another hibiscus, also put some more seeds in, grass,lemongrass, mix of clovers and dandelion seeds. I've got broadleaf and narrowleaf plantain in there. The narrowleaf(Ribwort) is very very hardy, I've noticed this is always the last weed type to survive into the winter, and through the winter in some areas, so I'm going to plant plenty of this weed. (lucky, because my sister in-laws back yard is covered with them).
i just need to let it grow for a while now, then I can add some mulch in the areas that are bare. 

The last photo shows a plant that is really good ground cover,its all over our garden, does anyone know what it is and is it safe. Dawn reckons she has seen our torts and rabbit eating it.


----------



## cyberubu (Apr 23, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 23, 2016)

It really came along very well.
You could charge admission


----------



## Nanchantress (Apr 23, 2016)

My guess for the plant in the last photo is some sort of Sedum. And if it is, then some are safe to eat and some aren't from what I have read. My greek tortoise goes nuts for the type shown below but I don't know exactly what it's called. He is in the process of mowing it down from one side to the other as you can see


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 24, 2016)

Nanchantress said:


> My guess for the plant in the last photo is some sort of Sedum. And if it is, then some are safe to eat and some aren't from what I have read. My greek tortoise goes nuts for the type shown below but I don't know exactly what it's called. He is in the process of mowing it down from one side to the other as you can see
> View attachment 171278



Doing a professional looking trim job there.


----------



## hingeback (Apr 24, 2016)

What are the palms you planted? Will they grow very big?


----------



## Anyfoot (Apr 24, 2016)

hingeback said:


> What are the palms you planted? Will they grow very big?


Forget the name, I'll have a look. In this country I'll be lucky if the reach 2mtr high.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 24, 2016)

Craig, it's Stonecrop (type of Sedum) this one should be safe.


----------



## Pearly (Apr 24, 2016)

Nanchantress said:


> My guess for the plant in the last photo is some sort of Sedum. And if it is, then some are safe to eat and some aren't from what I have read. My greek tortoise goes nuts for the type shown below but I don't know exactly what it's called. He is in the process of mowing it down from one side to the other as you can see
> View attachment 171278


I think that the broadleaf sedums tend to be safe, and narrow leaf not safe, at least I haven't seen any to prove this theory otherwise so far


----------



## Pearly (Apr 24, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Doing a professional looking trim job there.


I know right?! I love it! That's how I prune! Never have the patience to fool with that


----------



## Anyfoot (May 7, 2016)

Today's job was to build a fence around the wall near the bottom end. I used the wood from the old roof rafters in the original building we took down. Looks old and rustic. But good hard wood. Hard to saw anyway, and because we've had a hot day we prematurely let the adults roam in the new outdoor area for 3 or 4 hours.
I had the 3 juveniles out earlier with the adults too. 1 of the adult males keeps trying to bite them. So a close watch is needed, the juveniles just seem to carry on as normal eating and exploring. 
Few extra tort photos for ya. There was a lot more weeds this morning.. 
Still a few more things to do. Seedlings have started to grow now.


----------



## Rue (May 7, 2016)

I swear they're all smiling...


----------



## Robber (May 10, 2016)

Nanchantress said:


> My guess for the plant in the last photo is some sort of Sedum. And if it is, then some are safe to eat and some aren't from what I have read. My greek tortoise goes nuts for the type shown below but I don't know exactly what it's called. He is in the process of mowing it down from one side to the other as you can see
> View attachment 171278


All of my leopards love this type too. I believe it is _telphinum_ or a closely related sp.


----------



## Robber (May 10, 2016)

Anyfoot said:


> Today we finished off all the landscaping. Planted some more weeds, plum tree,cherry tree couple of redcurrent trees and another hibiscus, also put some more seeds in, grass,lemongrass, mix of clovers and dandelion seeds. I've got broadleaf and narrowleaf plantain in there. The narrowleaf(Ribwort) is very very hardy, I've noticed this is always the last weed type to survive into the winter, and through the winter in some areas, so I'm going to plant plenty of this weed. (lucky, because my sister in-laws back yard is covered with them).
> i just need to let it grow for a while now, then I can add some mulch in the areas that are bare.
> 
> The last photo shows a plant that is really good ground cover,its all over our garden, does anyone know what it is and is it safe. Dawn reckons she has seen our torts and rabbit eating it.
> ...


Sedum spurium I believe; should be fine


----------



## Anyfoot (May 10, 2016)

Robber said:


> Sedum spurium I believe; should be fine


Huh, I transplanted some from the garden to the enclosure and they ate it down to the soil instantly. I keep telling dawn we need to let it establish before putting torts in, but oh no. Lol. I'll put some more in


----------



## Anyfoot (May 22, 2016)

I'm about finished with the outdoor area now, just need things to grow them I can decide which areas to put mulch in. Not bothering with any outdoor hides, there should be enough cover with the dense foliage when it's matured, and there is always a shaded area. I'll sort something out better with the water later.
The edibles are.
Smooth Sow thistle.
Dandilion
Red,white and crimson clover
Alfalfa
Broadleaf plantain
Narrowleaf plantain
Wild garlic
Bittercress
Grass
Lemon grass
Thyme
Sedum
Red valerian
Hibiscus 
land cress
Mallow
Strawberry
Plum
Cherry
Red current
Fig
Gooseberry

As you can see the garlic went down a treat. One the garlic's has been decimated already.


----------



## Rue (May 22, 2016)

Beautiful! 

Do you have a hard time rounding them up at night? Do they want to stay outside? Can you find them easily?


----------



## Anyfoot (May 22, 2016)

Rue said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Do you have a hard time rounding them up at night? Do they want to stay outside? Can you find them easily?


 Not at the moment, but when it get dense with foliage I imagine it's going to get hard. In the next few weeks I should be able to let them into the new enclosure, hoping they will come and go as they please. 
They don't seem to want to come in, just wander around eating everything and constantly explore. 
I'm a lot happier now. 
Ive noticed they love to rub their carapaces on the trees a lot. I may have to create some more low lying objects for them to scratch on.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 30, 2016)

Not really classed as the torting area, but thought I'd show you. We had a huge pile of rocks up top of the garden. So we've utilised them to make a path. Plus the path hasn't cost me anything .
It may give someone somewhere some ideas.
I've left the tree stump in for a tort watching seat.
We are going to seed all around the stones with some hardy climbing type plant. So hopefully I'll end up with a green path with rocks showing through. Does anyone know of a good plant for this, I googled and best I could find was
'brass button plant'.
Still got to finish bottom of path off and build steps at the top with that pile of bricks.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2016)

For your walkway:

Miniature Sweet Flag Grass, Ajuga, Pussytoes, Mountain Rockcress, Artemisia, Snow in Summer, Roman Chamomile, Miniature Rush, Fleabane, Ground Ivy, Green Carpet, Herniaria, Leptinella

I have dichondra in between my stone walkway, and a few tiny forest violets have popped up too.

Read more at Gardening Know How: Low Growing Plants To Plant Along Or In A Walkway http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/groundcover/gcgen/low-growing-plants-walkway.htm


----------



## Anyfoot (May 30, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> For your walkway:
> 
> Miniature Sweet Flag Grass, Ajuga, Pussytoes, Mountain Rockcress, Artemisia, Snow in Summer, Roman Chamomile, Miniature Rush, Fleabane, Ground Ivy, Green Carpet, Herniaria, Leptinella
> 
> ...


Thanks Yvonne, that is a massive help.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 5, 2018)

2 yrs on and there’s no shortage of foliage growth. 
I need to trim some areas, but leave some areas long for them to hide in, and looks like I’ll be redoing the path on right hand side. 
Not sure if the neighbour appreciates my dandelion cultivation success  

Summer is here at last. Been a loooong winter this yr.


----------



## Hugo's Home (May 7, 2018)

Looks so nice thanks for the update at hopefully those neighbors don't start spraying them!


----------

